# Pocket Watch find help please!



## Tomh1982 (Dec 31, 2016)

My mother passed away nearly two years ago & my stepdad asked my wife if she would like some of her jewellery. Amongst it was a pocket watch which I think may have belonged to my grandfather. It's a Smiths which is a name I'm familiar with but that's about all I know. It's seen better days of I'm honest but would like to maybe give it a bit of a refurb. If anyone's knows anything about it or what it might be worth I would be interested to hear.



thanks Tom


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi

A cheap and cheerful basic pocket watch produced in a Smiths/Ingersoll (and others) factory in south wales in quite considerable numbers. Production ran from post war to 60's (bit vague but somebody will be along shortly to give more correct information).

The only real value of this watch will be sentimental.

Julian


----------



## Tomh1982 (Dec 31, 2016)

Julian Latham said:


> Hi
> 
> A cheap and cheerful basic pocket watch produced in a Smiths/Ingersoll (and others) factory in south wales in quite considerable numbers. Production ran from post war to 60's (bit vague but somebody will be along shortly to give more correct information).
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your reply Julian,

I thought that may be the case as it does seem to be quite basic. Think I'll just keep it & give it a bit of a smarten up really. One thing is like to do if possible is replace the front lens as it is very yellow in colour & hard to see through. Does anyone know if there are replacements that can be bought? Or what the best thing to do is?

thanks T


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

At first glance here is what I would do. Polish/clean the crystal or get it replaced (it'll make the watch look much better). Lightly clean the dial as it already looks good but we don't want to clear away the patina. Get the hands clean and maybe repaint them and that's about it. Everything else looks good from that one picture.

Obviously a professional should do this and not an amateur.


----------



## Tomh1982 (Dec 31, 2016)

gimli said:


> At first glance here is what I would do. Polish/clean the crystal or get it replaced (it'll make the watch look much better). Lightly clean the dial as it already looks good but we don't want to clear away the patina. Get the hands clean and maybe repaint them and that's about it. Everything else looks good from that one picture.
> 
> Obviously a professional should do this and not an amateur.


 Thanks for your reply!

ive already found a replacement for the crystal so hopefully it won't take to long for it to arrive. I agree it's just going to be a clean up & tidy up job & then I'll probably get it services by someone. I'm happy to do the cleaning & crystal replacement but will leave the other bits to someone else.

cheers T


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

As every one says , it's a popular smiths watch, I've got a few in different different cases as dials.

Once you've time have a look on the internet , there's millions of them.

Don't spent too much money on having it repaired.

Enjoy it.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I seem to have acquired a few of these rather basic post-war British pocket watches over the years, and the amazing thing is that they seem to just keep on chugging away.

As has already been said, your watch would have been inexpensive when purchased new, and it is a conventional Smiths model - there are some interesting variants that sometimes turn up. Ingersoll is the other most frequently encountered brand name seen on this type of watch.

I would probably be wary of spending serious money on trying to refurbish the watch, and I agree with the advice given by those who have already posted here. Leave the movement alone, and just tidy up the cosmetic appearance of the externals CAREFULLY. The only money I would spend would be to replace the crystal as polishing will not get rid of the discolouration, which has been caused by UV light over the years.


----------



## Tomh1982 (Dec 31, 2016)

> I seem to have acquired a few of these rather basic post-war British pocket watches over the years, and the amazing thing is that they seem to just keep on chugging away.
> 
> As has already been said, your watch would have been inexpensive when purchased new, and it is a conventional Smiths model - there are some interesting variants that sometimes turn up. Ingersoll is the other most frequently encountered brand name seen on this type of watch.
> 
> I would probably be wary of spending serious money on trying to refurbish the watch, and I agree with the advice given by those who have already posted here. Leave the movement alone, and just tidy up the cosmetic appearance of the externals CAREFULLY. The only money I would spend would be to replace the crystal as polishing will not get rid of the discolouration, which has been caused by UV light over the years.


 Yes I think having read a bit & now knowing the value it will just be a cosmetic refurb. I'm used to working with delicate electronics so am happy to do this myself. It runs ok & I probably won't actually use it to tell the time so that's not to important really. New crystal ordered so when I've made any progress I'll update the thread.

cheers T


----------



## Tomh1982 (Dec 31, 2016)

Little update

The new crystal arrived this morning so having already cleaned the bezel I pressed it into place. Fits great & makes the whole watch look so much better!

Next up will be painting the hands 



Cheers T


----------



## jonnymac32 (Mar 23, 2017)

That looks really good now, well done.


----------

